# [FREE/GAME] Pocket Wizard : Earn Money!



## zacra007 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very Simple and Cute Casual RPG!

Easiest RPG in the world!










Killing monsters with magic

Earn money and be rich by investing!

Cute magical girl story!

Let's Play

Made By Zabob Studio

DownLink : http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sosc.wizard


----------

